# thought ide give some med history



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

OK here goes im going to try to include everything. my health since my son was born has gone WAY down hill!!!
in mid 2008 it started, i was home not feeling good and i had this weird tingling in my lips, my mouth started to droop to the side and it was as if my face was paralyzed, massive signs and sypmtoms of a stroke was rushed to the ER and sent home in the same condition.
Went to a nuero he thought i had MS.
ive had 3 MRIs all negative for MS lesions.
i have tested negative for lupus, and throughout all those years my thyroid test always came back negative ( they never checked me for the antibodies back then)
my mother has graves, both sisters hypo, and aunt hyper (runs in the family big time LOL)
was having alot of pain, in and out of ER turns out i had MASSIVE gallstones and had my galbladder out in august of 2011.
here are my pretty much everyday symptoms:
massive nasuea
numbness/tingling in feet and hands
muscle spasms
dizziness
insomnia (pretty bad)
unbearable fatigue
wrist and hand pain
joint pain in knees, hips, and ankles
irritability
irregular periods
headaches sometimes migraines
rash on eye lids
itchyness specially on upper legs
eye and lip twitching
tremors and shakiness
massive short term memory issues
swollen hands and feet
wieght gain and unable to lose wieght
and something new is a weird muscle spasm that comes and goes right at my sternum
blurry vision and sometimes floaters

current meds 25mg metoprolol (for high BP and PVCs)
levothyroxine 50mcg
phenigine as needed for nasuea
2000 units of vit d a day

ive had 3 MRIs. 3 CT scans and ALOT of blood work done and ER visits the past 3 years!!!

could all those sypmtoms be from hashi's??? are in anyones opinion is there also something else going on. im sure i missed a few symptoms but thats alot already! i get another sono and FNA on NOV 5th, i posted my most recent lab results in another post ( very vague as i got them over the phone)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> OK here goes im going to try to include everything. my health since my son was born has gone WAY down hill!!!
> in mid 2008 it started, i was home not feeling good and i had this weird tingling in my lips, my mouth started to droop to the side and it was as if my face was paralyzed, massive signs and sypmtoms of a stroke was rushed to the ER and sent home in the same condition.
> Went to a nuero he thought i had MS.
> ive had 3 MRIs all negative for MS lesions.
> ...


I believe you need some serious testing here and when you do get lab results in the future, we need the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

I am not completely sure you are hypothyroid. And I also think that maybe you should be tested for Lupus. Anti-dsDNA, C3, C4..............and you can look this stuff up on the link above for labs.

The tremoring and muscle spasms might be myoclonic seizures which is common in Lupus.

Also sounds like you have pre-tibial myxedema which is found in hyperthyroid/Graves' Disease.

http://www.dermnet.com/images/Pretibia-myxedema


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, I hope you get some tests and help soon.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

:sad0049:ive been tested for lupus, alot of the drs i have seen thought i had lupus but i tested negative. i dont think i have that rash you posted the link with pictures, it doesnt look anything like that and it comes and goes. the dr already said i have hashimoto's my AB was 161 and my thyroid was enlarged with a nodule ( when i got my sono) i posted my labs in another thread on here if you want to take a look  so im guessing you dont think all those symptoms are hashi's? i wish they would hurry and figure it out, cause i am so sick and tired of being sick and tired


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> :sad0049:ive been tested for lupus, alot of the drs i have seen thought i had lupus but i tested negative. i dont think i have that rash you posted the link with pictures, it doesnt look anything like that and it comes and goes. the dr already said i have hashimoto's my AB was 161 and my thyroid was enlarged with a nodule ( when i got my sono) i posted my labs in another thread on here if you want to take a look  so im guessing you dont think all those symptoms are hashi's? i wish they would hurry and figure it out, cause i am so sick and tired of being sick and tired


Did you have the Anti-dsDNA, C3 and C4 tests for Lupus?

You don't have to have the rash to have pretibial myxedema.


----------



## candacehp143 (Sep 11, 2012)

not sure what that is LOL!! is that how it would look on your lab reports? i just think they did that antinuclear antibody test. ill have to look, but ill bring it up at my next dr appointment.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candacehp143 said:


> not sure what that is LOL!! is that how it would look on your lab reports? i just think they did that antinuclear antibody test. ill have to look, but ill bring it up at my next dr appointment.


That is what I suspected: ANA.

ANA if present is suggestive of many many autoimmune diseases. Also, sometimes it's there and sometimes not.

Please read.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/tab/test


----------

